# Sticky  How To Post Pictures



## Splittine

Try these steps to post photos from your computer:

1. Click *Post Reply* or *Edit *post
2. Click *Go Advanced*
3. Scroll down to *Additional Options*
4. Click *Manage Attachments*
5. A new window opens up. Click *Browse*
6. Select photo. Click *Open*
7. Click* Upload* and close window
8. Click *Submit Reply* 

If the photos still do not load, resize the with your photo editor.

Go to wherever you are storing your photos and right click on the desired photo and then click on *Resize*. Just follow the cues. Once the photo is resized, go to step 1 above. 
__________________


----------



## tony thomas

*south bound*

the south will rise again!!!! hunt boat souther style


----------



## tony thomas

sv o540


----------



## pop-n-chick

*let em walk!!!*

9 point copiah county mississippi dec.23 any guess as to what it scored?


----------



## Try'n Hard

No comment - just tired of seeing pop-n-chick every time I try to find the top new thread- thought I would shake up the sticky order LOL


----------



## Kevin Stanfield

*connecuh sausage on the hoof.*

Got two stands near each other when I got to the first one hogs ran off in dark so I went to other stand. At nine stalked back to first hogs ran off. You would think they wouldn't come back but at four thirty here she came so I dotted her eye. Sunday am will be back, their still plenty of acorns to eat and its cold.


----------



## popovicj

*Duck ID*

Me and a buddy shot these birds today. At first I didnt think anything of it, just thought they were all red heads.... After looking for a while the one in the middle of both pictures doesnt quite look like the red hen head. Any ideals?


----------



## flizzy62

*Bear in Holt FL*


----------



## fallguy

*more pics*

More pics from the back yard coming soon


----------



## hart's t

*Molino 9 point 190 lbs 12-18-2010*

This is a buck i killed two year ago.just learned how to post on here. killed him running with another buck about the same size.one of the heaviest bucks i have ever killed.


----------



## Hunter/fisherman101

Deer I killed with white hooves


----------



## fishtaco

u get those in pensacola?


----------



## Hunter/fisherman101

alabama


----------



## gastonfish

How do you post pics from your phone??


----------



## Deja vu

Old Picture of a bet my cousin could not lasso a deer... drug him around .


----------



## llllllllll

Video

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## llllllllll

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------

